# From King Ranch Catalog



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For youse lathe birds out there...Sells for about 5 bills...

MESQUITE & TURQUOISE CANDLE HOLDER - LARGE








Hand crafted by expert artisans, each candle holder is made of a solid piece of mesquite that has been oven dried. Turquoise is then hand laid into the natural cracks of the wood to create their unique and elegant design. Candles not included. Made in Mexico. 8" x 23 1/2".


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I need a catalog. LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

A new challenge for the talented on here. Never worked with Turquoise - any idea how it's "hand laid" into the cracks?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..I got bit by that 'turquoise' bug a few months back myself, Tom.. Heck of a time finding turquoise chips,,then nothing but a mess when I tried to inlay them in some wood and turn and polish them...THink the whole shebang ended up in the garbage can...

Good luck if ya take it on....:smile:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Think I'll pass. I'm still struggling to make pens and bottle stoppers. Wood is enough trouble without adding something else to the mix.


----------

